# Greetings from Houston, TX



## marvinmanuel (May 20, 2010)

Been lurking the site and forgot to say a big HOWDY to all brothers.

I'm from Houston Lodge#1189.

As a new MM, this site is very informative for me. Thanks to all the posters and the admin!!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 20, 2010)

Welcome Brother Marvin!


----------



## Raven (May 21, 2010)

Welcome, brother!


----------



## Casey (May 26, 2010)

I echo this sentiment!  Welcome Brother


----------



## Spring TX MM (May 31, 2010)

Same here, welcome. If you have'nt started the A.L.L. program, you will need to visit another Lodge for the completion of that program. You are welcome to visit Spring Lodge #1174 in Old Town Spring. Even if you have completed the program feel free to visit anyway. We have called meetings every Thursday and the 3rd Thursday of the month is our stated meeting. Take care and keep it square.


----------



## JTM (Jun 2, 2010)

glad you decided to sign up!  welcome to the boards


----------

